# Current Good ROTT



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

This has probably been asked recently, but I can't find it. What is currently good ROTT now. Any help would be appreciated. I mostly am interested in coronas or smaller robustos between 100-$150 a box of 25.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

BPC
JL 2
HUHC


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> BPC
> JL 2
> HUHC


Agreed, have not had the BPC in a while but they were always good.

HUHC come in nice tins now, 5 to a tin, 5 tins to a box.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Boli coronas jr


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Party shorts, RASS, BPC and RC are hitting the spot for me lately.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

brazil stogie said:


> Party shorts, RASS, BPC and RC are hitting the spot for me lately.


Me Too great pics.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

HIM said:


> Boli coronas jr


+1 it has been my go to stick since I started smoking habanos. a couple boxes will always be in my stash.


----------



## momo439 (Nov 8, 2013)

brazil stogie said:


> Party shorts, RASS, BPC and RC are hitting the spot for me lately.


Excuse my ignorance but what's RC? Did a search and looked in the acronyms sticky and couldn't find it

Never mind! I just got it... Bolivar Royal Corona, you're right they're excellent


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I broke down and tapped into my box of Party Shorts that I said I'd let rest for a while. Box date is SEP 13, and once they dried out a bit, were fan-freakin-tastic. Now when I see certain NCs on sale for a certain price, I always say to myself, "Yeah, but you could buy x number of Party Shorts for the same price.".


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone know if the RASCC (Ramon Allones Small Club Corona) are coming in good ROTT?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Sigaar said:


> Anyone know if the RASCC (Ramon Allones Small Club Corona) are coming in good ROTT?


*Brain:* Strangely no... Unlike most of the rest of the RA line they are not... This fact is about as strange as the fact that the Boli RC's are very good ROTT right now, usually they need age...


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Everything Bolivar , PC, RC, BBF all have been great right out the box, can't speak to BBF now but the ones I've recently had have been young and been great. I just had a RC the other day from mid/late 14 really good.


----------



## BigTonySicily (Mar 6, 2015)

I've heard RASS are good now.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with the RASS, my new box is quite nice. Also would recommend the PSD4.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

BigTonySicily said:


> I've heard RASS are good now.


*Brain:* RASS are always good ROTT...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

BBF, Juan Lopez 2, and HDM Ep2 all treated me well in 2014.


----------



## LutzSpearo (Jun 23, 2013)

Great info here. I have a group of guys that get together every two weeks for a smoke, each time we order another box for the next get together. The challenge is we don't have time to let the cigars age, so cigars that smoke well and taste good ROTT is key. Last week we had the HdM Epi2 from JUL14 and they we fantastic. We'll have to give some of these other recommendations a go soon as well.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

That's good to hear about the Partagas Shorts being good ROTT. I have a box that should be landing any day now.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Engineer99 said:


> I broke down and tapped into my box of Party Shorts that I said I'd let rest for a while. Box date is SEP 13, and once they dried out a bit, were fan-freakin-tastic. Now when I see certain NCs on sale for a certain price, I always say to myself, "Yeah, but you could buy x number of Party Shorts for the same price.".


I just got my box of Party Shorts in the mail today. They have a box date of 13 as well; I can't remember the month though. That's good to hear they're treating you well. I'm going to give mine a week or so in my humidor to let them dry out before trying one.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

To all the above I would add the Partagas Aristocrats and Coronas senior at very good prices.Also with 1-2 months at 62-65% the Montecristo no.4 are an option.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Strangely no... Unlike most of the rest of the RA line they are not... This fact is about as strange as the fact that the Boli RC's are very good ROTT right now, usually they need age...


How long do you have to put them down for?


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Bad Andy said:


> I agree with the RASS, my new box is quite nice. Also would recommend the PSD4.


Almost always great! Anyone smoke Monte No. 2's lately?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

whodeeni said:


> How long do you have to put them down for?


*Brain:* I would give them 8 months or so, they are just sick, that goes away quickly...


----------



## Destino30 (Aug 25, 2015)

Agree about the BRC. They've been fantastic lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike72 (May 4, 2015)

Destino30 said:


> Agree about the BRC. They've been fantastic lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My OCT 14 BRC was great and I then ordered another 3 boxes.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

whodeeni said:


> Almost always great! Anyone smoke Monte No. 2's lately?


Just had a Monte #2 from a May 14 box. Very good, but not great. Going to let them sit a long time....


----------



## 2skinny (Oct 28, 2015)

How is the Siglo II ROTT? I just got a box and they are calling my name...


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

2skinny said:


> How is the Siglo II ROTT? I just got a box and they are calling my name...


I bought some for my son's wedding and they were wonderful. Bought a box a few months later and they were wonderful, too.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

NOT good ROTT are my BMS MAY 15 , HUHC


----------

